# Cool Pigeon Facts



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

PIGEON FACTS:
DID YOU KNOW????

Most of our domesticated pigeons have a common ancestor, the Rock Dove pigeon.

Racing Homing Pigeons have been clocked flying 92.5 mph average speed on a 400 mile race.

Homing Pigeons have been known to fly 700 miles in a day.

Pigeons have flown in many wars, including both WWI & WWII. They have saved countless lives.

Pigeons achieved a 98% success rate in the missions flown in WW II, despite enemy fire, and often with mortal injuries to themselves.

In the World Wars, flying pilots carried pigeons in case they had to ditch their plane, they would release the bird for help. Many pilots owe their lives to a pigeon.

Pigeons are still used today by the French, Swiss, Israeli, Iraqi and Chinese Armies.

Pigeons proved valuable in the Gulf War, as their messaging was not affected by the electronic jamming.

Pigeons have been bought for as much as $132,000.00 by Louella Pigeon World in 1992. "Invincible Spirit"

They have been proposed to be used by the Project Sea Hunt (U.S. Coast Guard) to spot life jackets out in the open sea.

Noah's Dove was most likely a homing pigeon.

They were used by many for communication before the telegraph was invented.

They were used by the Greeks more than 5,000 years ago.

They can and are ready to breed at the age of 5 to 6 months.

They can breed as old as 10 years of age, and have been helped to breed past that.

They are bred, raised and trained as good as Thoroughbred Horses.

Around the world there are about 5 races a year with Million Dollar Purses.

There are more than a million fanciers around the world that keep pigeons, meaning there are more than 4 million kept pigeons.

Both parents feed their young milk.

They have been known to see very well over a 26 mile distance.

Scientist believe they may hear wind blowing over mountains from hundreds of miles away.

In the late 1800 the most heroic recorded flight was from a pigeon that was released in Africa and took 55 days to get home in England. Traveling over 7,000 miles.

A pigeon is about 13 inches from beak to tail.

Unless separated, pigeons mate for life.

A full grown pigeon has about 10,000 feathers.

They have been known to live over 30 years.

In the 17th century, King George I of England, decreed all pigeon droppings to be property of the Crown—and the “lofts” were policed to enforce the law! (Pigeon manure was used in making gunpowder)

The pigeon beats its wings up to ten times per second, while maintaining a heart rate of 600 beats per minute up to 16 hours without rest.

The pigeon has the rare ability for a large bird to be able to fly nearly straight up.

Many of the city pigeons feed on grain in the country.

Advanced studies at the University of Montana conclude: “Pound for pound, columba livia (the pigeon) is one of the smartest, most physically adept creatures in the animal kingdom.”

Queen Elizabeth II races pigeons from the Royal Lofts at Sandringham.

Pigeons are the only bird in the world that do not have to lift their head to swallow water.

When the pigeon is in long flight, it reaches back and holds on to the short tail feathers with its feet in order to save energy from holding its legs up.

During breeding season, when there are more than a few babies on the floor, all parents will feed all babies, even if they are not their own.

In the mid 1800's, the Reuters News Agency operated a live telex service using Homing Pigeons.

Homing Pigeons were introduced to the United States in the mid 1800's. In the 1880's, the first 500 mile race took place in this country.

The ability to hear sounds 11 octaves below middle C allow the pigeons to detect earthquakes and electrical storms.

The top national race, Snowbird Classic, awards a purse of $600,000.

The highest priced Homing Pigeon was sold for $225,000.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice facts, A few not spot on though, Pigeons do not mate for live for one, They can become promiscious and change mates through choice, When a bird is termed to "mate for life" technically it is referring to penquins and albatros aswell as other birds that will leave each other for the year and then remate up every year without fail until death comes to one of the pair in which case some will find new mates, some will become depressed and loose the will to live, Aswell as that, All the domestic pigeons today are descendants of the rock dove, Charles Darwin prooved this while studying evolution.

Heres the source for anyone interested in checking its validity. http://www.fbipigeons.com/PIGEON FACTS.htm

Also, I am not sure that : "during breeding season when there are more than a few babies on the floor the adults will feed all young even those not their own..." is a fact, It happens in some lofts sure, Some of my lofts do it, Some don't. Its an occurance for sure, But a fact...... I am not sure about that.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice facts, A few not spot on though, Pigeons do not mate for live for one, They can become promiscious and change mates through choice, When a bird is termed to "mate for life" technically it is referring to penquins and albatros aswell as other birds that will leave each other for the year and then remate up every year without fail until death comes to one of the pair in which case some will find new mates, some will become depressed and loose the will to live, Aswell as that, All the domestic pigeons today are descendants of the rock dove, Charles Darwin prooved this while studying evolution.
> 
> Heres the source for anyone interested in checking its validity.
> 
> Also, I am not sure that : "during breeding season when there are more than a few babies on the floor the adults will feed all young even those not their own..." is a fact, It happens in some lofts sure, Some of my lofts do it, Some don't. Its an occurance for sure, But a fact...... I am not sure about that.


good points. just remember i didnt write this up. I do find it interesting Pablo Picasso kept fantails..and that "Pigeons have been utilized by every major historical superpower from ancient Egypt to the United States of America. It was a pigeon that delivered the results of the first Olympics in 776 B.C., and a pigeon that first brought news of Napoleon's defeat at Waterloo more than 2,500 years later"


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> good points. just remember i didnt write this up. I do find it interesting Pablo Picasso kept fantails..and that "Pigeons have been utilized by every major historical superpower from ancient Egypt to the United States of America. It was a pigeon that delivered the results of the first Olympics in 776 B.C., and a pigeon that first brought news of Napoleon's defeat at Waterloo more than 2,500 years later"


Yeah I realise you didn't write it and I suspect the person who did needs to double check the meaning of fact. I mean, A statement such as "every major historical superpower" is open to intepretation, Facts shouldn't be.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Yeah I realise you didn't write it and I suspect the person who did needs to double check the meaning of fact. I mean, A statement such as "every major historical superpower" is open to intepretation, Facts shouldn't be.


actually that major superpower is fact that can be interperated. Mesopotamia,Egypt,Rome,U.S.A,Germany,All the Middle East, all at one time and still continue to use pigeons for various reasons. The term major superpower is debatable, their use of pigeons however is not.

And in essence, ALL facts may be facts, but are open to interpretation by everyone. Like how adults feed all the baby pigeons..it is a fact but can be interpreted because of variable consistency,


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Some interesting facts and things, here's some more. 
There was a gene which produced naked pigeons.
People used to beak bend scandaroons and skull dent tumblers sometimes killing birds, all to make them look good in the show.
People still blow up their croppers and pouters, streching them to get a bigger crop.
Criminals used pigeons to get drugs into prison.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> Some interesting facts and things, here's some more.
> There was a gene which produced naked pigeons.
> People used to beak bend scandaroons and skull dent tumblers sometimes killing birds, all to make them look good in the show.
> People still blow up their croppers and pouters, streching them to get a bigger crop.
> *Criminals used pigeons to get drugs into prison.*


Didn't know about that last one. the middle two are just wrong. and i've seen these naked pigeons around. i figured it was part of the breed or something..i dont know i never liked the naked strains of animal breeds,molerats dogs cats...it's just creepy to me.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

you have seen naked pigeons? pictures? they're extinct arn't they?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kingdizon said:


> Didn't know about that last one. the middle two are just wrong. and i've seen these naked pigeons around. i figured it was part of the breed or something..i dont know i never liked the naked strains of animal breeds,molerats dogs cats...it's just creepy to me.


This is the latest one I know of......
http://news.sky.com/story/831227/excess-baggage-grounds-drug-smuggling-pigeon


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> you have seen naked pigeons? pictures? they're extinct arn't they?


Well not completely. I seen some pictures of pigeons with naked heads...idk if thats the same thing tho.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> actually that major superpower is fact that can be interperated. Mesopotamia,Egypt,Rome,U.S.A,Germany,All the Middle East, all at one time and still continue to use pigeons for various reasons. The term major superpower is debatable, their use of pigeons however is not.
> 
> And in essence, ALL facts may be facts, but are open to interpretation by everyone. Like how adults feed all the baby pigeons..it is a fact but can be interpreted because of variable consistency,


I am sorry but facts are prooven to be factual and are not open to change or intepretation. It is not a fact that adult pigeons feed baby pigeons on the ground, If it was, All pigeons would do it, If it has said, Some pigeons in some lofts will feed young on the ground that is factual but to claim it is the norm is not.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I am sorry but facts are prooven to be factual and are not open to change or intepretation. It is not a fact that adult pigeons feed baby pigeons on the ground, If it was, All pigeons would do it, If it has said, Some pigeons in some lofts will feed young on the ground that is factual but to claim it is the norm is not.


Ah yes, but it didnt say all adults in every loft everytime. Just generally saying that an adult that isnt the parent will fill the babies on the floor. Yes it doeant always happen, but its a fact that it does. I think thats all who wrote this up was trying to say. He just worded it poorly In my opinion. But I understand your point. But didnt really claim it as the norm again I think he just worded it a lil funny thats all. And btw, there are "facts" that are misproven and changed because somebody interpreted it and asked questions science is full of that stuff. I think the world would be a better place if people asked questions about everything they are told. So yes indeed a fact is proven and is not subject to change, that is the definition. But like I said there are certain variables at certain times that proves that fact unfactual  but for the sake of saving grace, I digress.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Well not completely. I seen some pictures of pigeons with naked heads...idk if thats the same thing tho.


there was a strain of homers which produced completely naked birds, no feathers or down at all.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> there was a strain of homers which produced completely naked birds, no feathers or down at all.


Thats freaking weird. How the heck can they be homers with no feathers they dont fly?? Lol ima look it up. Itd be funny if they were still around and people had them. Theyd ask hey whyd you pluck all the feathers off your bird for? Lol


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Ah yes, but it didnt say all adults in every loft everytime. Just generally saying that an adult that isnt the parent will fill the babies on the floor. Yes it doeant always happen, but its a fact that it does. I think thats all who wrote this up was trying to say. He just worded it poorly In my opinion. But I understand your point. But didnt really claim it as the norm again I think he just worded it a lil funny thats all. And btw, there are "facts" that are misproven and changed because somebody interpreted it and asked questions science is full of that stuff. I think the world would be a better place if people asked questions about everything they are told. So yes indeed a fact is proven and is not subject to change, that is the definition. But like I said there are certain variables at certain times that proves that fact unfactual  but for the sake of saving grace, I digress.


I agree a fact can be challenged and altered if new info comes to light, hence my challenging this one. I disagree with it. As I do with the claim pigeons mate for life.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am going to delete all my posts not concerning the thread because it has ruined what was a great thread, For anyone reading this, I did not abuse nor personally attack any of these members in my posts but tried to defend myself. I see its pointless hence my deletion and I also like Kingdizon and don't wanna ruin his thread. As for my discussion and debate, I stand by that and my intentions were not to put down the facts but discuss their validity with others here, Seems thats not possible without ruffling feathers.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

"Controversial posts have been deleted. Please get this thread back on track, as many members have been enjoying the discussion.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

If anyone finds or knows interesting or cool pigeon facts feel free to share them

@NZ Pigeon. Its all good


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you kingdizon!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

almondman said:


> Thank you kingdizon!


Its cool
Did you know that pigeons bob their heads for depth perception?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

No, I did not know that! In fact, there are a lot of the Cool Pigeon Facts that I was unaware of. Thank you for sharing the list.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

almondman said:


> No, I did not know that! In fact, there are a lot of the Cool Pigeon Facts that I was unaware of. Thank you for sharing the list.


Hey no problem. Ill find a couple more later tonight. Thats what boredom for 8hours in a security shack with a computer In it will get you...PIGEON FACTS!! Lol


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad to see that you are using your time wisely


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> If anyone finds or knows interesting or cool pigeon facts feel free to share them
> 
> @NZ Pigeon. Its all good


What about this one.

Pigeon people are crazy  
(and this is meant as a joke between me and kingdizon aswell as other people that believe they too are crazy. It is not a dig. I am included in the crazy bracket)


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

All one needs to do to prove that fact is read Pigeon Talk!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> What about this one.
> 
> Pigeon people are crazy
> (and this is meant as a joke between me and kingdizon aswell as other people that believe they too are crazy. It is not a dig. I am included in the crazy bracket)


lol fully agree. I remember being a little kid and watching people go into the middle of flocks and feed them,or that Home Alone 2 Movie. I always thought they were crazy...now im one of them
How bout this
*The religious significance of the pigeon:*
Many religious groups including Muslims, Hindus and Sikhs feed pigeons for religious reasons. Many older Sikhs feed pigeons ceremoniously to honour the high priest and warrior Guru Govind Singh who was a known friend of the pigeon (or rock dove). Some Sikhs also feed pigeons because they believe that when they are reincarnated they will never go hungry if they have fed pigeons in their previous life. Other religious groups in India believe that when a person dies his or her soul assumes the form of a bird (normally a pigeon) and therefore by feeding birds they are caring for the souls of their departed ancestors. The pigeon is revered in India with huge flocks numbering many thousands of birds being fed daily at Hindu temples in town and city centres throughout the country. In both eastern and western societies many of the most entrenched pigeon-related problems in urban areas are considered to be caused, certainly in part, by religious feeding of the birds. In the Christian religion the pigeon is both a symbol of peace and of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, Im not sure if the sikh one is fully right im sikh but im truely not sure of the fact Guru Govind Singh gi was known to have a pigeon as a companion if you look at pictures he will usually have a falcon on his shoulder or besides him look up some pictures of him up but if it is a fact didnt know that


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Hey, Im not sure if the sikh one is fully right im sikh but im truely not sure of the fact Guru Govind Singh gi was known to have a pigeon as a companion if you look at pictures he will usually have a falcon on his shoulder or besides him look up some pictures of him up but if it is a fact didnt know that


Hey thanks for making me search for this. i learned something 

"Leaving Sirsa during November 1706, Guru Gobind Singh arrived at Nohar and camped near Chhip Talai southeast of the town. There were a lot of pigeons near a temple where people fed them with grain as a measure of charity. One of the Guru's Sikhs trampled a pigeon accidentally which led to an angry protest from the local inhabitants who practiced non-violence as a religious principle. The Guru, however, pacified them by having the bird treated by a barber-***-surgeon. A legend grew that the Guru had revived the dead pigeon with his spiritual power. The barber family constructed a memorial platform which became an object of worship."

So i would suppose people would tie him as "..a known friend of the pigeon" and i could see why Sikh feed pigeons for religious reasons,since it was one of the Gurus Sikhs that trampled it,plus it is an offering of charity... That's a very cool story. I was looking at the legend stories but i thought the more factual one was better to post


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> lol fully agree. I remember being a little kid and watching people go into the middle of flocks and feed them,or* that Home Alone 2 Movie. I always thought they were crazy...now im one of them*
> How bout this
> *The religious significance of the pigeon:*
> Many religious groups including Muslims, Hindus and Sikhs feed pigeons for religious reasons. Many older Sikhs feed pigeons ceremoniously to honour the high priest and warrior Guru Govind Singh who was a known friend of the pigeon (or rock dove). Some Sikhs also feed pigeons because they believe that when they are reincarnated they will never go hungry if they have fed pigeons in their previous life. Other religious groups in India believe that when a person dies his or her soul assumes the form of a bird (normally a pigeon) and therefore by feeding birds they are caring for the souls of their departed ancestors. The pigeon is revered in India with huge flocks numbering many thousands of birds being fed daily at Hindu temples in town and city centres throughout the country. In both eastern and western societies many of the most entrenched pigeon-related problems in urban areas are considered to be caused, certainly in part, by religious feeding of the birds. In the Christian religion the pigeon is both a symbol of peace and of the Holy Spirit.




Hey Kingi, The ones that feed the ferals are a crazy of their own 

disclaimer: I have been known to do it on occasion.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

almondman said:


> All one needs to do to prove that fact is read Pigeon Talk!


Yes, Crazy and passionate maybe. Actually, lets not start a list of adjectives for pigeon people. Could get out of control


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> *disclaimer: I have been known to do it on occasion.*


Lol,It's ok. That's a lil passtime me and my girlfriend do when we go for walks at the waterfront...
Me








Her


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool!!!!!!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Pigeon disasters*

*Pigeon disasters*Probably the greatest disaster to befall the species was the extermination of the passenger pigeon in North America in the early part of the 20th century. It is estimated that there were 3-5 billion passenger pigeons in North America at the time. Flocks of 100,000’s of the birds would blacken the skies as they flew over but early settlers managed to wipe out every last bird by 1914 through over-hunting. A more recent, and quite bizarre disaster, befell tens of thousands of racing pigeons released from Nantes in France as part of a race held to celebrate the centenary of the Royal Racing Pigeon Association in England. 60,000 pigeons were released but only a few birds ever arrived back at their lofts throughout southern England. One theory suggests that the sonic boom created by Concorde as it flew over the English Channel, at the precise time the pigeons would have been at the same point, completely disorientated the birds, compromising their inbuilt navigation system.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Everytime I read that my mind can't help but imagine how amazing it must have been to witness, Although it also takes me back to those black and white images grandad used to show me in movies and pictures of war planes blackening the sky. I often see flocks of 200ish rock pigeons/ferals flying over a park near by to get back to the sea cliffs from the lake and crop farms they feed on, they fly real low on windy days and thats amazing to see but 100 000, well that would almost make me faint i reckon.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Everytime I read that my mind can't help but imagine how amazing it must have been to witness, Although it also takes me back to those black and white images grandad used to show me in movies and pictures of war planes blackening the sky. I often see flocks of 200ish rock pigeons/ferals flying over a park near by to get back to the sea cliffs from the lake and crop farms they feed on, they fly real low on windy days and thats amazing to see but 100 000, well that would almost make me faint i reckon.


I know, i couldnt imagine that many birds overhead...it'd be like the end of that movie 300...they say that there used to be a ton of feathers everywhere,LOL


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Boy, this thread took off since I last saw it...yesterday morning! I'll agree that pigeon people (including me) are crazy considering I spent yesterday afternoon at the feed store reading feed tags to try to reduce my feed costs seeing that pigeon mix has skyrocketed!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> Boy, this thread took off since I last saw it...yesterday morning! I'll agree that pigeon people (including me) are crazy considering I spent yesterday afternoon at the feed store reading feed tags to try to reduce my feed costs seeing that pigeon mix has skyrocketed!


!! I know i read your thread on it. that suucks. im still on my first #50 bag ever.lol. and it was darn near $40!! but it has all the trimmings in it,19%fat. next time i go there im getting individual bags of feed...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> *Pigeon disasters*Probably the greatest disaster to befall the species was the extermination of the passenger pigeon in North America in the early part of the 20th century. It is estimated that there were 3-5 billion passenger pigeons in North America at the time. Flocks of 100,000’s of the birds would blacken the skies as they flew over but early settlers managed to wipe out every last bird by 1914 through over-hunting. A more recent, and quite bizarre disaster, befell tens of thousands of racing pigeons released from Nantes in France as part of a race held to celebrate the centenary of the Royal Racing Pigeon Association in England. 60,000 pigeons were released but only a few birds ever arrived back at their lofts throughout southern England. One theory suggests that the sonic boom created by Concorde as it flew over the English Channel, at the precise time the pigeons would have been at the same point, completely disorientated the birds, compromising their inbuilt navigation system.


Not a cool fact but pigeon disaster makes me think of the Polish racing pigeon show roof collapse. I think it was in 2006. heres a link http://www.nbcnews.com/id/10663279/


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Famous people and pigeons*

*Famous people and pigeons*
The humble pigeon has attracted some very famous fans over the last few thousand years ranging from Royalty to rock and roll singers and actors through to fashion designers. One of the most famous royals is Queen Elizabeth of England who has lofts and pigeon keepers at her estate in Sandringham, Norfolk. Elvis Presley had a soft spot for pigeons and Mike Tyson is also an enthusiastic pigeon keeper. Even Maurizzo Gucci the internationally renowned fashion designer is a keen pigeon fancier spending a reputed $10,000 on one American pigeon. 'One famous couple, Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward, are keen pigeon fanciers but after being swamped by autograph hunters at a pigeon show they are apparently less comfortable to show their affection for the birds publicly.' Last but not least, and probably the most famous of all... Noah!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

The fastest recorded speed for a racing pigeon in a race, is 120 mph.

It had one heck of a tail wind though. 

Here is something that is not a fact, nor even mentioned by anyone but me (I don't think). When pigeons are in a loft with numerous other pigeons and are given the freedom to choose their own mates. My personal experience is that they "tend" to pick coloration like their own.

Right now in my old bird loft, I have two silvers and they mated up on their own. One was sent to as an entry into last years PTC, and one is of my own breeding. I also have only two solid blacks in that loft, and they mated up. One is out of Jan Arden imports and the other is a Husken Van Reil given to me.

I have more observation to do in this area. It is not fact, but I have noticed it. Maybe others have.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

kingdizon said:


> Lol,It's ok. That's a lil passtime me and my girlfriend do when we go for walks at the waterfront...
> Me
> 
> 
> ...


Those houses in the background amaze me... lol


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

conditionfreak said:


> The racing pigeon is the fastest bird in level flight, on the planet. Some predator birds can dive faster. But on level flight, none can beat a healthy racing pigeon.
> 
> The fastest recorded speed for a racing pigeon in a race, is 120 mph. That is a record for any type of bird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

conditionfreak said:


> Here is something that is not a fact, nor even mentioned by anyone but me (I don't think). When pigeons are in a loft with numerous other pigeons and are given the freedom to choose their own mates. My personal experience is that they "tend" to pick coloration like their own..


I have also noticed this. Ive also noticed that when i have a mated pair and one gets lost or doesnt come back from a training toss or a race, my birds, when choosing a new mate, always choose a bird that is similar in color to their old mate


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> conditionfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The racing pigeon is the fastest bird in level flight, on the planet. Some predator birds can dive faster. But on level flight, none can beat a healthy racing pigeon.
> ...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

re lee said:


> conditionfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The racing pigeon is the fastest bird in level flight, on the planet. Some predator birds can dive faster. But on level flight, none can beat a healthy racing pigeon.
> ...


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Petra said:


> Hi all. I am a new owner to 2 white young doves. they are rescues. one of them has gotten sick the last few weeks, head twisting, losing balance. i took him to the vet and she said he has an ear infection. 2 antibiotic shots later and he is not better. he had something like a seizure today and i had to take him out of the cage so he would not hurt himself. he was eating today and was sitting on the lowest perch for a little while. i dont feel like he has an ear infection. the other bird is okay though. i took them in overnight, like the vet told me too, but now they are loosing feather on head and neck like they are molting. i have them outside now with a red heating lamp. i dont know what to do do. i feel like the antibiotic did not help much. thank you, Petra
> Edit
> Report
> 
> Moderation


Sorry to hear that. Post this in a new thread of your own and your response should be greater. I wouldnt know anything about that


----------



## Petra (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you. I think I have no clue where to post. lol I will try again


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Are pigeons intelligent?*
Pigeons are considered to be one of the most intelligent birds on the planet with pigeons being able to undertake tasks previously thought to be the sole preserve of humans and primates. The pigeon has also been found to pass the ‘mirror test’ (being able to recognise its reflection in a mirror) and is one of only 6 species, and the only non-mammal, that has this ability. The pigeon can also recognise all 26 letters of the English language as well as being able to conceptualise. In scientific tests pigeons have been found to be able to differentiate between photographs and even differentiate between two different human beings in a photograph when rewarded with food for doing so. 

Also,There is one other thing that is special about pigeons. This is the fact that bird scientists know less about city pigeons than they do about many other wild birds. It is surprising that such a common bird is such a mystery. But because they are everywhere, scientists seem to have overlooked them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They most definitely understand consequence, and as prooven in many tests as you have mentioned they recognise shapes and figures.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Did you know that not only can pigeons see in colors as humans do, but pigeons also see in ultraviolet light, which humans cannot.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kingdizon said:


> *Are pigeons intelligent?*
> Pigeons are considered to be one of the most intelligent birds on the planet with pigeons being able to undertake tasks previously thought to be the sole preserve of humans and primates. The pigeon has also been found to pass the ‘mirror test’ (being able to recognise its reflection in a mirror) and is one of only 6 species, and the only non-mammal, that has this ability. The pigeon can also recognise all 26 letters of the English language as well as being able to conceptualise. In scientific tests pigeons have been found to be able to differentiate between photographs and even differentiate between two different human beings in a photograph when rewarded with food for doing so.
> 
> Also,There is one other thing that is special about pigeons. This is the fact that bird scientists know less about city pigeons than they do about many other wild birds. It is surprising that such a common bird is such a mystery. But because they are everywhere, scientists seem to have overlooked them.


Have you ever seen this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDntbGRPeEU
This amazes me!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL!!! that was pretty cooli have to admit. I love pigeons


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Petra said:


> Thank you. I think I have no clue where to post. lol I will try again


Hi Petra. I have moved your post to the sick/injured pigeon/dove discussion forum.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Famous pigeons*

During the First World War a pigeon named Cher Ami (Dear friend) saved the lives of many French soldiers by carrying a message across enemy lines in the heat of battle. Cher Ami was shot in the chest and the leg, loosing most of the leg to which the message was attached, but continued the 25 minute flight avoiding shrapnel and poison gas to get the message home. Cher Ami was awarded the French ‘Croix de Guerre’ for heroic service. Another heroic pigeon named G.I. Joe saved the lives of a thousand soldiers in World War 2 after British troops had established a position within an Italian town that was due to be bombed by allied planes. Communication equipment was down and the only means of stopping the raid was to attach a hastily written message to G.I. Joe and send him to the HQ. G.I. Joe flew 20 miles in 20 minutes arriving at the air base whilst the planes were taxiing on the runway. Disaster was averted with 5 minutes to spare. G.I. Joe received the ‘Dickin’ medal for his bravery.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Have you ever seen this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDntbGRPeEU
> This amazes me!


One of the films advertised at the end of this film, is this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppo4ClG6u8c

I find this truly hard to believe. I just don't believe you can send a pigeon to deliver a pair of shoes, by showing it a picture of the building and window you want the shoes to be delivered too.

I do not believe it. Pigeons are smart, but they aren't that smart.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Did you know that not only can pigeons see in colors as humans do, but pigeons also see in ultraviolet light, which humans cannot.


I have heard this also.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

conditionfreak said:


> One of the films advertised at the end of this film, is this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppo4ClG6u8c
> 
> I find this truly hard to believe. I just don't believe you can send a pigeon to deliver a pair of shoes, by showing it a picture of the building and window you want the shoes to be delivered too.
> ...


LOL...says who? Pigeons are in the top 15 smartest animals in the world. Nobody really knows WHAT the pigeon is capable of...did you see it carrying that box? let me get one of those!!


----------

